# Peanut butter toast Crunch



## Candy (Nov 4, 2004)

You know cinnamon toast crunch - the cereal?

THey have peanut butter toast crunch now.  my sister just bought some and i just smelled it.  It smells so good.  i bet the milk tastes so good when you done. All sugary and peanut buttery.  I have not had cereal in...........forever.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

so eat it


----------



## Candy (Nov 4, 2004)

i was just sayin.......


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

no really....eat it


----------



## Vieope (Nov 4, 2004)

_I don´t even read your post but yes, eat it. _


----------



## P-funk (Nov 4, 2004)

Did you eat it yet?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 4, 2004)

You'll hate yourself in the morning..


----------



## BerryBlis (Nov 4, 2004)

mmmm....I think I found a new cheat food....  that sounds sooo good!!!

BerryBlis


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2004)

Eat it.  Your physique isn't going to deteriorate from one bowl of cereal.


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't think it would be just one bowl of cereal with this flavor


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 4, 2004)

There's also that supposedly "low-sugar" Cinnamon Toast Crunch now.


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

How low is the sugar? 
But nothing would compare to the combination of cereal and PB


----------



## XXXRicanXXX (Nov 4, 2004)

that's the good part about bulking with any foods.  I'll eat as much cereal as I want.  Of course, then it gets harder when it's time to eat healthy.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 5, 2004)

Instead of that eat this its my fav!
two slices of mulitigrain bread tosted with peanutt butter lightly spread. then dip the toast into a glass of milk. its o soo good and wont ruin you physique!


----------



## sara (Nov 5, 2004)

sweatshopchamp said:
			
		

> Instead of that eat this its my fav!
> two slices of mulitigrain cereal tosted with peanutt butter lightly spread.  then dip the toast into a glass of milk.  its o soo good and wont ruin you physique!


Multigrain cereal toasted? you mean multigrain bread?


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 5, 2004)

yes bread,sorry my brian plays tricks on me


----------



## sara (Nov 6, 2004)

I was gonna say, there is a multigrain/bread & cereal out there.. I wish


----------



## grant (Nov 6, 2004)

You're making my mouth water Candy...


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 6, 2004)

the best cereals:
ANYTHING WITH MARSHMALLOWS (Lucky charms, count chocula, fruit loops with tropical mrshm., etc)
Reese peanut butter crunch
cocoa puffs

If you really want a cheat breakfast though, have Goober. You can only get it in the states, it's a mixture of peanut butter and jelly (not jam). The most sugary, delicious condiment you will ever consume!


----------



## mikah (Nov 7, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> How low is the sugar?
> But nothing would compare to the combination of cereal and PB





2 grams... not too bad


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> the best cereals:
> ANYTHING WITH MARSHMALLOWS (Lucky charms, count chocula, fruit loops with tropical mrshm., etc)
> Reese peanut butter crunch
> cocoa puffs
> ...



Damn straight!  The best cereal is Count Chocula.  Has been for a couple of decades.


----------



## BerryBlis (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey,

My brother recently came home with this cereal, I can't remember what it was called but it was basically the marshmallows from lucky charms and then these little bone things that were the same as cinnamon toast crunch....soooo good!!

BerryBlis


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 7, 2004)

when your bulking is it cool to have a big bowl of cereal after a high protein -high carb meal?

man i love cereals! (crave them badly), esspecially after a dry plate of meat and rice its great to finish it off with a big bowl of crunchy, nutty, syrupy stuff splashed over with ice cold milk


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 8, 2004)

Vector is a healthy one. I don't know if they have it in the states, but it's so kick ass!


----------



## BerryBlis (Nov 8, 2004)

Yah, vector is awsome.  I usually mix it in with bran flakes for part of my postworkout meal...I love cereals too, I could probably live off them if I had too...mmmm

BerryBlis


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 13, 2004)

BerryBlis said:
			
		

> Yah, vector is awsome.  I usually mix it in with bran flakes for part of my postworkout meal...I love cereals too, I could probably live off them if I had too...mmmm
> 
> BerryBlis



BerryBlis...I don't know whether it's you or not... but if it is, holy shit! I read your articles all the time on bodybuilding.com. I am obssesed (in a not stalker way) with you and your articles!

I can't believe I posted on the same thread as you!!!


----------



## BerryBlis (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for the compliment! I've only written one article so far but hope to write a few more in the near future.

BerryBlis


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2004)

did the original poster eat the cereal or not?  i want to know.  this thread sucks.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 14, 2004)

the one on carbs and cardio... great article! how did you get hooked up with the job?


----------



## BerryBlis (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello,

Thanks! What job do you mean?  personal training?....i used to figure skate with the club and then just applied as a volunteer and she said she'd hire me on as a consultant and eventually I became certified and started training. (if that's what your asking...haha)

Where are you from?  What are your plans for the future?

BerryBlis


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 15, 2004)

By the job I meant writing for bodybuilding.com. How did you apply? I am from Toronto, and want to get my B.A. in kinesiology and become a personal trainer. Though it seems like there are so many of them out there, and a lot are good. It's intimidating....


----------



## Candy (Nov 15, 2004)

yes I ate the cereal.  I waited until the weekend.  Sorry the thread sux.  I ate it straight out of the box.  No milk.  It was great.


----------

